# Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland



## DennisSt (20. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal was zu mir den ich bin neu im Forum jedoch schon was länger stiller Mitleser.
Ich bin 30, Vater einer 5 Jährigen süßen Tochter, von Beruf Koch und mein Stamm Gewässer ist der Rhein bei Leverkusen.
Meine Zielfische sind Aal,Zander,Wels und ab und zu mal Forellen


So nun zu meinem Anliegen Fragen.

Wir haben für die 22.KW 2017 in Lohals ein schönes Haus und ein 
70 PS Boot gemietet.
Wir fahren mit 4 Mann.
Mein Vater,mein Onkel, ein guter Bekannter und Ich.

Nun Ich habe schon viel gelesen, für und wieder und hin und her. Es ist zwar noch eine Menge Zeit bis zur Tour aber Ihr kennt es alle die Vorfreude ist die beste Freude und es juckt einen vorher schon in den Fingern.

Zu den Stellen kann mir einer was genaueres Sagen zu den Stellen für Dorsch rund um Lohals evtl. etwas präzisere Angaben zu Stellen und Kanten wie die aussehen müssen?
Hab wenig Erfahrung mit Echoloten außer in Norwegen. 
Und mit GPS bisher null.
Wo lohnt es für Dorsch hab von Rechts um die Spitze und an der Brücke gehört aber wo und welche stellen dort keine Ahnung, bzw welche Kanten wirklich interessant sind.
Für Tipps wären WIR da schon Dankbar.

Was brauchen wir an Gerät wirklich? Rute Wie viel Gramm, Pilker / Gummifische von bis Gramm/Farben/Größe ca.

Es ist soviel geschrieben das ich den Überblick verliere und demnach ganze Angelläden mitnehmen muss.
In Norwegen haben wir und naher auch immer mit den Selben 3 Ködern begnügt weil sie gefangen haben.


Wie seiht es zu der Zeit mit Hornhecht, Makrele, Hering & Plattfisch aus?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Chance auf nen Steinbutt?

Welche Haken größen braucht man Dort für Scholle/ Flunder?
In den Niederlanden an der Nordsee habe ich immer mit 4-6 Größe wegen den Seezungen gefischt?
Hab was von guten Stellen vor dem Hafen gehört gibt es das was worauf man Achten muss woran ich gute Stellen erkenne?
Wie erkenne ich den Sandboden dort?

Viele Fragen |kopfkrat auf die Ich mir etwas genauere Antworten erhoffe.
Wie gesagt meine Erfahrung wie ich gute Stellen auf dem Echolot erkenne sind mir noch ein Rätsel.
Über jegliche Hilfe per Antwort PN oder Seiten wäre ich Dankbar.
Per suche habe ich festgestellt das die meisten ja nach Spotsberg fahrne und weniger nach lohals.

Trotzdem Danke für Infos.

Lg Dennis


----------



## mirko.nbg (23. August 2016)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Wir fahren auch immer so zwischen mitte und ende Mai noch LL.
ind aber in Spodsbjerg. Gute tellen für Dorsch sind immer dort, wo der Grund uneben und Kanten von der Grundbeschaffenheit sind.
Fahr einfach raus und chau auf Dein Echolot,wenn die Tiefenanzeige sich hin und wieder ändert,siehst Du da auf Deinem Echolotbild. Dann ist angeln angesagt. Ich denke so ab 15-25m wird zu der Jahreszeit die Fangtiefe ein.
Und glaube mir. Gute Stellen findest Du am besten selber!

Schollen sollten auch gehen. Fangen unsere in etwa 8m Tiefe auf Sanbänken.
Haben auch mal an einer Stelle einen Steinbutt gesehen.
Hatten dann auch das Glück in unseren 2 Wochen 2 zu fangen.

Hering ging uns vereinzelnd ans Paternoster,vorgeschaltet am Pilker.
Makrele war öftermals als Beifang am Jig,aber ich denke dafür ist es im Mai noch zu früh,um viele Makrelen zu Fangen.
Hornhecht geht zu Eurer Reisezeit immer!
Und falls mal der Wind aus Osten Peitscht kanst im flachen Wasser um Lohals bestimmt Platte und Hornis fangen!

Als Köder brauche ich lediglich 12-15cm Gummifisch. Nimm die Farbe der Du vertraust. Ich gehe meist von schwarz bis ins bläuliche,selten richtung rot und heller.
Ich fische solo. Alles andere ist wegen der Strömung uninteressant. Dann brauchst noch Blinker für Hornis und Buttvorfächer mit ca 80-100gr Blei.

Kleiner tipp. Besorge dir ein biliges Tablet mit GPS Funktion!
Lade Dir die Navi App von Dalius Klasing runter und kaufe Dir für 20 Euro die Karte "Rund Fünen".

Sehr hilfreich siehe Bild. So kann es auch mal plötzlich aussehen!
Ich schwöre dir, Du weist nix mehr,Ausser Du kannst mit deinem Kompas umgehen!

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. August 2016)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Moin Dennis,

also positiv ist, dass Du Dich erstmal ausführlich vorgestellt hast und genau beschrieben hast worum es geht. Ob es eines Extra Thread dafür bedarf, weiß ich nicht genau. Du willst ja gleich eine komplette Anleitung für das Angeln auf See 
Zu dem Gebiet kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da ich was das Bootsangeln betrifft auch ein "Spodsbjerger" bin. 
Plattfische zu der Jahreszeit sollte man meiner Meinung nach in Ruhe lassen, da sie sehr mager sind. Stellen dafür zu finden ist meist nicht schwer. Für Hornhechte dürfte es eine sehr gute Zeit sein. Mach Dich nicht zu verrückt, man kann sowieso nicht alle Eventualitäten einplanen. Was Gewichte betrifft, so kommt es Jeden Tag aufs Neue an. Mal kommst Du mit 80g super aus und etwas später reichen 300g nicht aus. Bei den Farben hat Jeder seine Lieblingsfarben, als Grundsatz gilt aber, rot oder Motoroil ist nie verkehrt (Mirko scheint ja kein Rot Fan zu sein  )
Die Angler vor Ort werden Dir sicher aktuell weiter helfen können und ansonsten gibt's immer Rat vom Bootsvermieter oder Angelladen Betreiber. Und wenn Du Dich auch sonst so gut vorbereitest, es wird Dir immer etwas fehlen. Ich weiß, es juckt in den Fingern aber so eine Reise lässt sich meine Meinung nicht im Kopf planen, da es dann doch alles anders ist. Wichtig, mach Dir nicht so einen Stress, sonst kannst Du es nicht genießen. Einfach probieren, lernen und das darauf folgende Jahr etwas schlauer zurück kehren und weiter lernen 
Ansonsten hat ja Mirko schon einiges beantwortet. Und das der Angeldruck in Lohals nicht so groß ist, würde ich nicht als Nachteil sehen, ohne aber wie gesagt, das Gebiet zu kennen.


----------



## felix26 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Moin Dennis,

"Was brauchen wir an Gerät wirklich? Rute Wie viel Gramm, Pilker / Gummifische von bis Gramm/Farben/Größe ca."

Habe bisher zwar ausschließlich vor Spodsbjerg geangelt, aber ich denke, die Gerätefrage ist übertragbar.

"Wirklich an Gerät" benötigt man für das Bootsangeln eine leichte und eine schwere Rute.

Leicht bedeutet Wg bis 100 g oder etwas schwerer, ich persönlich bevorzuge Spinnruten, um 2,70 m. (benutze ich für Dorsche und Platte)

Schwer: WG bis minimum 300 g, diese vorzugsweise in 2,10 m- 2,40 m.

Rollen, die Salzwasserresistent sind, sind von Vorteil, ordentliche Bremse Pflicht, leichte Variante Stationär, schwere Stationär/ Multi.
Schnur: vernünftige 8 kg auf der leichten auf ner ca 4000-er, etwas mehr Tragkraft (10-15 kg)auf ner min. 5000-er/Multi Geflochtene. Dicke Norgeschnur lass getrost zu Hause, sie würde Fänge erheblich erschweren.

Wenn du Hornis angeln möchtest: kleinen Fischfetzen hinter gut sichtbarer Wasserkugel einfach während des Dorsch/ oder Plattenangeln hinten raus werfen und in den Rutenhalter stecken...
Mitte Mai könnte es sein, dass die Hornis so gut beissen, dass es mit dieser einen Angel auf Horni schon stressig im positiven Sinne wird, Gerät auf Horni zweitrangig

Köder für Dorsch: Ausprobieren! Mal sind es Gummis ca. 11-13 cm an 60-100g Köpfen, mal Pilker, 80-150 g, besser. (Bei normaler Drift, bei stärkerer Drift benötigt man schon 300-400 g Gewicht (Blei oder Pilker ohne Drilling), darüber macht wenig Laune.
Ich nehme nicht mehr als einen Beifänger, Krebsfarben gehen ganz gut, mit mehr Beifängern fängt man eher weniger ;-).

Für Platte: In der Regel sind Sandbänke auf 5-7 m am besten.
Der Bootsverleiher wird dir sagen können, wo gute Sandbänke sind, vor Anker finde ich am besten.

Köder: Wattis oder Ringler, andere Naturköder deutlich schlechter!, am normalen Wattwurmhaken (Gr. 2), Buttlöffel am Ende ist empfehlenswert.


Gruß, Felix


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

HY

Fahr einfach in Lohols aus dem Hafen Ri Süden. Dort ist in Strandtnähe ein Tonne. Fahr Sie mal an und fahr dann gen Osten .
suche Dir die Kante zur dortigen Fahrrinne. ca. 20-25 mtr. 
Gewicht solltest du von 80 bis 300 gr haben je nach Strömung und deinem Angelgerät.
Die Farben Rot Schwarz oder Rot Silber/ Gelb   Such nach den Pilkern -  Kieler Blitz . Der Spitzkopf in 125 gr. ist sehr fängig. Platte kannst Du überall fangen. Frag einfach im Angelladen am Hafen nach.
LG
Rudi


----------



## engelhai (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Schollen sind im Mai meistens so dünn das du Zeitung durch lesen kannst. Makrelen kommen erst im Sommer. Bei den Heringen könntest du Glück haben, die kommen vom Laichen zurück aus der Ostsee und ziehen an manchen Tagen in großen Schwärmen durch die Fahrrinne Richtung Norden. Beim Dorsch weiß keiner so genau was nach dem miesen Jahr 2016 uns dieses Jahr erwartet.
Ich war die beiden letzten Jahre auch im Mai dort oben und wir hatten beide Jahre schwer mit sehr viel Wind bis 20m/sec zu kämpfen.
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch das Fanglimit von 5 Dorschen am Tag.


----------



## andre2907 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Hi. Dennis. Wie lief es denn jetzt in Langeland ab lohals. 
Bin in 14 Tagen auch in lohals für zwei Wochen.


----------



## DennisSt (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Hallo Andre,
fahren erst diesen Freitag auf Samstag für ne Woche.
Kann dir danach wenn du willst gerne Aktuelle Infos zukommen lassen!

Hast du noch den ein oder anderen Tipp für da oben?Fahren das erste mal dieses Jahr dorthin.

Wollen mal zur Brücke im Norden Versuchen und um die Spitze Richtung Belt.
Und ich habe schon rausbekommen das es wohl super vor dem Hafen von Lohals sein soll für Platte.

Lg Dennis:vik:


----------



## Bihn (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Hallo DennisSt
wollte mal nachhaken wie es gelaufen ist, fahre 2018 zur selben Zeit

Gruß
René


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Moin,

jaja so sind sie. Erst wollen sie Tipps und dann lassen sie nie wieder etwas von sich hören, bis sie wieder Info's brauchen. Deswegen sterben die Foren auch aus, weil sich immer mehr Leute die Wissen und Erfahrungen haben zurück ziehen.


----------



## kalla2309 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

Hallo erst mal
bin neu hier und fahre auch nach Langeland am 1.9.2018.
Wo seid ihr denn dort .
#h


----------



## kalla2309 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*

hallo Anglerfreund
Bin neu hier und lese mir so einiges durch ob etwas interessantes dabei ist, aber bis jetzt alles schon was ich kannte,aber unterhaltsam ist es doch.
Fahre auch am 1.9.2018 nach Langeland zum Fischen mit 3 Mann noch dazu.
Wo seid ihr denn dort ....Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort im Hafen von Lohals....also bis September.................


----------



## spin89 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mitte Mai 2017 in Langeland*



kalla2309 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal
> bin neu hier und fahre auch nach Langeland am 1.9.2018.
> Wo seid ihr denn dort .
> #h



Kleiner Hinweis an dich, es gibt hier extra einen "Langeland 2018" Thread. Weitere Infos zu langeland bekommst du in der Facebook Gruppe Langeland Info. Dies beides in Kombination dürfte dir jegliche Fragen beantworten 

Grüße lasse


----------

